# The Merrylegs and Whiskey thread!



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok so rather than posting multiple threads for Whiskey and Merrylegs, i intend to keep it neat by sharing all my pictures in this thread.
So when i was away mother told me nothing was done with the horses exercise wise and in merrylegs case training wise, but now i'm home the past few days i have put a lot of attention to the horses and already i can see a change taking place in merrylegs. 
Before she would run away from you, flinch when you went to pet her, move away when you tried to groom her but, and she would never take a treat from your hand! 
we have left a long rope on her when she's in the big field as she is not to keen on being caught (yes i know it can be dangerous, but i have checked the field and there is nothing to get tangled on and they get checked many times a day) i don't think the rope will be on her for much longer though as she never tried to run away from me today which i'm seeing as great progress. 
I am so pleased with this little pony she's such a quick learner and despite being quite unsure of people she is very brave!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh my,how adorable! Is she a welsh?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dumfries right? *SIGH* sometimes I miss the UK, especially the best bits of it, and Dumfries certainly is one of the nicer places.

Gorgeous pony, how big?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Not quite Dumfries but in the D&G region. We've just moved to Boreland and i absolutely LOVE it here! 
Merrylegs is a Welsh sect A, and we are yet to measure her properly but judging by eye i'm guessing 12hh-12.2hh, she's also supposed to be 7 or 8 years old, however i think she may well be older and after watching her try to eat a carrot today i'm intending to get her teeth checked as it took her a good 2 mins to eat a little bit of carrot. Although judging by how tubby she is she seems to be getting all the nutrients just fine the wee porker!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes such a cutie!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## imritamiller (Sep 4, 2011)

Good job, such a cute horse! i've always loved Merrylegs in black beauty!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

So i checked Merry's teeth today for a rough guesstimate on her age, i have put her at roughly 13 or 14 and we also measured her at about 11hh seems i was totally off!
My step dad also decided he wanted to ride whiskey.... she wasn't best pleased as she isn't too keen on men however she never tried to throw him off or mess about (which i'm putting down to the fact i already had her out twice that day)


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

figure id share this cause i find it rather amusing, my mother in her pyjama bottoms, her silly open toe shoes and my brothers work jumper on. (the joys of having no neighbors) 
Merrylegs is just like 
"don't touch me! *snob face*" 
for some reason Merrylegs just seems to have a snobby attitude lol







And a few video stills of me riding whisks bareback a while ago















She does this thing when you canter bareback where she gets excited and hops for a few strides.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Meant to post these last week, anyways, Merrylegs is getting so good now, you can pretty much walk up to her in the feild without her trying to run away from you! and she's stopped pulling away from you when you try to pet her.
just sharing a few of my fav pictures from that day. 







Whiskey being jealous that merry gets the attention!








My nepthew and brother in laws niece love wee merry


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha ponies are always adorable and that includes Merrylegs hehe. They look like they had fun riding her.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

so today i decided to long rein Merrylegs. even though i've only lunged her a few times she took it completely in her stride. After about 5 minutes she understood what was required of her and done her lesson like a little trooper. So proud of her. 
I can't wait to go tack shopping for her. As i am a little disorganized, in-fact i don't even have a decent breaking roller. i've been using an elasticated surcingle roller and a hand me down pony bit. (last pony i owned that was any way near her size was our family pony jasper when i was 5)


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

so i decided i'd go back out and pamper merrylegs as i've never fully given her all my attention (usually my nephew is there whenever i deal with merry and i'm far to wary of how he acts around her, he's in his terrible two's) Needless to say despite her grumpy face she enjoyed it and stood like a good girl, even let me brush all the way down her back legs with out her trying to move away from me.
I attempted to thin her mane out... then gave up after a tooth on my comb snapped and i hurt my finger boohoo


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Photos from today.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i know it's not horse related but we got a new kitten at the weekend, she's a black tabby and her name is minx, she's just under 6 weeks and she's just a little monster! i have a feeling she'll help jynx keep the rodents under control quite well! 
Jynx currently HATES her, however he should get used to her eventually.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cute kitten and Merry cleaned up a treat.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, i can't wait till Christmas as she should hopefully be getting kitted out with tack and such! I'm still so impressed with how well im getting on with her! She no longer needs a long rope to catch her in the feild!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

So merrylegs' tack has finally been ordered! totally excited about it! 
Also long reined her last week for like 3 miles and she never put a foot wrong, apart from getting a bit spooky at some other horses galloping about in mud. 
but she soon settled down after it. 

I also got my treeless saddle i ordered for whiskey and where the white hairs on her back were from the ill fitting saddle are starting to fade ( i'm hoping it's a good sign, although it could be due to her getting her winter coat) It's so comfy yet it's made me realize how un-balanced i am as a rider 

Also came to the conclusion that Merrlegs needs interaction from other people as she doesn't seem to trust other people as much as me. 
My step dad keeps urging me to put Whiskey in foal as he says " She's getting on, would you not like to have another horse from her to remember her by, nothing lasts forever stef" Yeah thanks for that Sgt. Sunshine! I have thought about it, but i think i'd maybe consider it a bit later on (she's only 11 now) 

Pictures! Actually looking forward to the winter, it might shave some weight off of them! 









only a WEE bit fat...








Lunging whisks to get some of her hyperness away 








love this picture, Merrylegs is all like "whats this, its like a little person?!" 
















Mason trying to catch merrylegs... she's having none of it!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I miss my ponies and my kittys and my doggy horse forum! 
Also here's a few more pictures (pretty old i think apart from the pictures of kitty and bear)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

So now that i have finished my college course i can play with my ponios erryday!  

Nobody has been handling her since ive been away and she refused to be captured again sooooo back with the super long thick rope till she accepts it again.



































It rained awfy heavy when we were having a little training hack, but she plodded on happily enough.
Can't wait till my farrier comes out, she'll be getting her feetsies trimmed and whisks will be getting a shiny set of shoes one  

I've been working with whisks over some wee jumps and shes been doing amazing! before she used to really rush them and basically plough through them, now i can get her to take her time and really listen too me.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

some video stills of me and whisks from yesterday


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Very pretty horses! That kitten is adorable, too.


----------

